# Marijuana and IBS?



## KristinaT (Dec 17, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here has tried marijuana with any success in treating the pain aspect of IBS.I dragged myself to a concert recently and was in moderate pain all day until i sat next to a man smoking a joint and within minutes i felt better, hardly any pain and slept my first full nights sleep, waking without urgent D pain??Was this a coincidence or has the drug been known to help? I have never used it or smoked b4 and am against drugs, but i am willing to try anything to get some sort of a life back...Thanku 4 ur thoughts


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

It has been known to help IBS. It's anti-spasmodic and a muscle relaxant, also is beginning to be used medically for conditions like MS.Unfortunately scientists haven't yet worked out how to produce it as a medicine without the mind-damaging effects (although there is talk of cannabis inhalers being prescribed). And the long term effects on memory and brain function are unknown.I DON'T suggest you start using it- you might like it too much and get hooked. It raises the risk of all diseases associated with cigarette smoking. And if you have any sort of mental health problem its likely to make it worse. Heavy use also causes lack of motivation and paranoia. Oh, and it's usually illegal (unless you happen to live in Holland!







)Having said all that, I do use it sometimes when my IBS is really bad or I have excrutiating period pain. My friend grows it, so I keep a stash in my medicine drawer.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Have you thought of asking your doc for De-odorised Opium tincture?DOT is still licensed in the US; can be obtained for next to nothing from any compounding pharmacy (apparently.)Is also manufactured by Ranbaxy; not many pharmacies will carry it by default though. The main advantage is these days; regulated doses of DTO are far safer to take than cannabis, probably due to the increasing strength and growing-chemicals that are used in recreationally-obtained Cannabis. Unless you know your supplier really well; how do you know whats gone into it?The obvious legal impications (ie perscription DOT is legal) certianly would make it my first port of call. Though obviously it's your own decision to make.Best Regards,mr_colt


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I find that its good for taking my mind off of my ibs, which really helps with the anxiety (though it makes me really paranoid so I get anxiety of another kind lol) It also gives me the munchies which can be a good or bad thing depending.I can tell you from personal experience (I know a long term user, since the 60s) that it does effect memory in the longterm. Though I suppose to get rid of pain and possibly any anxiety that might be a small trade off.just to comment on previous posts... I know quite a few "potheads", mostly longterm and besides the memory problems they havent had alot of other side effects or health problems. And it's only speculation that pot smoke causes the same effects as cigarette smoking. Also, you do have to be carefull of dependance, but it is not a physically addictive substance, rather a mental addiction.I dont know where you live but here in Canada you can actually get a prescription/ok from your doctor to smoke it and be in possession of it (though you have to really fight for they dont hand them out to everyone hehe). Though I dont promote the constant use of pot or any other substance, I dont see it as being more harmfull then many other medications that are legal and prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It gives me D.Mark


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

I started smoking weed again a few weeks ago since I was having a hard time sleeping and getting stomach pains in the middle of the night. It really knocks me out and I'm able to get a full nights sleep. I use a vaporizer to smoke with so instead of burning the weed it heats it up so you avoid a lot of the harmful toxins and smoke. I'm not really sure if it actually relieves pain, I think sometimes it could make it worse if you start focusing on it.


----------



## 17947 (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, marijuana and orgasm are the only two things that work for me every time. I don't smoke marijuana with any kind of regularity, though, because it is just far too expensive to be worth it.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I find marijuanan helps a lot with my pain and also helps calm me down and stops anxiety. I find that I can take enough to relieve my symptoms but to not make me "stoned", just a couple puffs. I usually do it if my stomach is feeling sick and I have somewhere I need to be.I've also taken marijuana to help with my severe chronic headaches. It is the only pain killer that has ever actually helped. For my pain my Doctor has also prescribed me Marinol, which is the prescription pill form of marijuana. I find that the pills tend to be a be strong. Its harder to regulate the dose compared to smoking.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

MJ has not proven to reduce pain reliably, and in fact often produces 'hyperalgesia' -- an increase in pain.An oral form is prescribed for few conditions (much stricter here in the US than in Canada), though its proven better as an appetite stimulant and nausea reducer than analgesic.Not speculation that MJ causes cancer like cigarette smoke. Pharmacologists have proven that it contains many or more of the same toxins as tobacco.Definitely no research supporting long-term cognitive effects. There are differences in memory and attention b/w smokers and non-smokers, but its not necessarily because of the MJ.Recent research has proven a physical addiction to MJ, one that is comparable to tobacco dependence. In a lab at my school, researchers are focusing on THC/opiate combo drugs which seem promising for future pain meds.I recently ran a study comparing smoked MJ and oral THC in regular users, and pain response was all over the place (some reported decrease and others increase). Many other labs have found the same results.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I do agree that mj (such an easier abbreviation hehe) is not good for the lungs, you really dont hear as many cases that blame it as a cause for someone's cancer, though I dont deny the fact that smoking anything is bad for your lungs.The thing that I find weird (was thinking about this earlier) was the fact that mj has been perceived a huge threat by the government for decades, and yet we know less about the effects then we do any other illegal substance. It makes me wonder wether they want people to believe it's worse for you then it actually is (once again I dont disagree that it isnt good for you, I dont believe any drugs legal or illegal are good for you). It did always make me laugh when I saw american commercials depicting mj as a substance that will cause car accidents or such a doping effect that youd be at risked for getting raped (there is one commercial Im thinking of specifically that implied that)I am however trying to find information on it being addictive, as it seems to be a great debate and from my perspective a scare tactic, though if you can point me in the direction of some credible info Id appreciate it. In all of my experience, both with mj, chronic smokers and drug addicts of all types, I have never come across someone who is addicted to it. Though they may exhibit signs of needing it, all of the chronic users I have known were addicted to the state it induces and not the physical substance, in that they could go without it and quit using it without much trouble. Unlike cigarette smoking.This is such a hot debate and has been for years and years but its always interesting to hear other people's perspectives and learn new clinical info on it.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

One word- No.Don't take "street drugs" to solve a medical problem. Even if it does help IBS, it just gives you an arguable more serious addiction.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

It is not physically addictive. Anything can become habit providing you do it long enough. I brush my teeth every morning by habit. It's just part of my routine. If I really gave it thought, though, I could stop doing it. Not that I'd want to, but I think you know what I'm getting at.Most "medical studies" done with it are bunk. You'll find contradicting info on it based on where you look. I saw a piece saying it caused lung cancer 20 times more than cigarettes. But all they really did was measure tar levels and extrapolate. It wasn't based on any real testing. There isn't much in the way of actual science to base decisions off of, which is unfortunate.I don't know anyone who actually took the pill and it worked. Not saying it doesn't for anyone, just haven't come across anyone who attests to that.Like any pain reliever, it works for some and not for others. It does heighten anxiety, so if that is your problem, you may not want to go down that road. It is exremely effective for nausea and appetite, though. There is nothing else out there that even comes close to touching it.The legality of the whole situation is saddening. That's why I stopped it, but it did help when I was doing it. If it were legal, I wouldn't give it a second thought.Overall, it is much safer than other pain killers, especially when ingested. You can actually take it in small enough amounts not to get buzzed but still control some symptoms and you cannot overdose on it.In the end, what you do with your body is up to you. I would say though, that if you do, let your doctors know. If you are treating yourself with it, they should know about it. I doubt you'd get a lecture about it like I always do when they can smell my cig smoke.


----------



## 17947 (Feb 3, 2007)

There are also quite a few studies that have "proved" that cannabis smoke does not cause cancer, just like other studies have "proved" that it causes cancer a lot easier than cigarette smoke...I have seen a lot more evidence saying that it will not cause cancer like cigarettes do, because cannabis does not contain the main cancer causing agent found in nicotine smoke. N-Nitrosamine.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

It's not addictive, plain and simple. For a lot of people it's not a street drug, remember there's medical marijuana. My stance is if it helps you feel better and takes away the pain, then use it. I'd much rather smoke a little marijuana for my sleep problems then become dependent on a sleep aid that gives me bad side effects. Also if your worried about your lungs while smoking, try using a vaporizer which wont actually burn the marijuana.


----------



## KristinaT (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanku all so much, i have decided to try just the tiniest amount to see if it helps. I am purchasing it off a friend that grows it.Next dilema is what do i do with it, how do i smoke it or ingest it?Iv decided that i am not willing to bear the pain 24/7 and the sleepless nights anymore, and if it can help im willing. I have tried buscopan, colese, donnatab, probiotics aloevera, accupuncture, hypnotherapy, counselling, massage, antianxiety meds, panadol, codeine, meditation and nothing works, i am just about ready to give up, so i hope this works.Thanku again 4 ur adviceOh and i am in australia where it isnt even medically legal, in anyform.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Definitely. Pot every day keeps the doctor away (along with some phenergan, librax, and aloe). With them all I can feel up to 80-90% good (pre-ibs). But generally I just hurt every day.RE: Opium Tincture. LOL. Withdrawal from that has got to be harsh.


----------



## 17947 (Feb 3, 2007)

You can straight up eat it, if you want. It tastes like vegetables, basically. You can go to any store that sells tobacco products and buy rolling papers, as well.P.S. I hate any and all opiates. Talk about ridiculous withdrawal.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

> quote:RE: Opium Tincture. LOL. Withdrawal from that has got to be harsh.


I've been taking opiates almost daily for the last two years and havent got any dependance on them.I recently had to come off all my opiates when admitted to hospital with c.diff recently. Obviously there was pain as I wasn't taking any pain-killers, that was from the toxins the c.diff was pumping into my gut: By the third day of anti-biotic treatment I felt great and pain free.I'm not condeming medical use of pot in anyway; I just feel its important for a person to be aware of all possible treatment options.Some people on this board have taken Opium Tincture for years and never got addicted. Others are not so lucky; some have to take a break from using it every so often to prevent addiction.In my personal opinion; regulated DOT use is not any more risky than taking recreational pot.However; given your history of tried medications. I can now see that it may not work for you.I can't advocate illegal drug use; I am not however going to condemn you or anyone else who takes it for medical purposes. If it gives you relief from you symptoms then thats great.I know pot is probably not a licensed drug in Australia; however if you can find a doc who will do you an unlicensed Rx for it: You would not be breaking the law to have it for your own personal use. At least its that way in the UK and other Commonwealth countries.Best Regards,mr_colt


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes Kristina pot does help some patients with ibs,and in calif where I live it is legal to possess/grow/use with a docs note (very easy to get at special pot docs clinics),I have thepermit myself.Pot HAS NOT been proven to cause lung cancer in the latest us study ,in a comparison between cigarette smokers and pot smokers , even heavy pot smokers had dramatically less cases of lung damage than cig smokers.pot also helped keep blood vessel walls from bursting and helped plaque build up.The government purposely keeps the FDA from doing further testing of pot for other health benefits . Yes new pot smokers get paranoia ,laughing spells,and the munchies and slightly lazy,but overall safer than booze anyday !!


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey guys. Okay, everything I say below is not intended to offend any of your comments. But of everything I've ever posted on here, this is the one subject where I know what I"m talking about.I work with one of the leading MJ researchers IN THE WORLD. Any drug that produces any type of physical symptoms following abrupt cessatin (ie, during withdrawal) is considered a physiologically addictive drug. This is also proven by the fact that the administration of a THC-antagonist (a drug that blocks THC from the receptors) produces a withdrawal effect. This has been demonstrated in both human and animal laboratory studies (look up Billy Martin, Alan Budney, both big MJ researchers).As for health effects, like lung cancer, you can not confirm a drug to be cancer-causing in only short-term studies. You have to also find evidence in epidemiological research, where large numbers of people are followed over long periods of time. There have been few to no studies like this conducted. Plus, you can't always believe the research that is presented on the news. Just because it was published, doesn't mean that it was comfirming or quality.You also can't compare MJ to cig smokers to find definitive proof. Its a starting point, but its not sufficient.The government does not prevent the studying of MJ for health reasons. In fact, many NIH institutions (like NCI) are currently studying THC based drugs for many ailments. The study that I just finished running was funded by the government.For info on dependence, familiarize yourself with the scientific research engine called PubMed. Look for researchers like Alan Budney (one of the most recently published papers is by him). Although it is considered one of the less evil drugs (more like tobacco than cocaine or heroin) that does not mean that you can not be addicted to it.For those of you who are skeptical, I can provide volumes of evidence for all of my statements.And for the record, I am not saying that I am against the use of MJ for medical purposes. If the benefit to cost ratio is justified, and it ultimately can help millions of people, than I'm all for it.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

patience,In what % would you say it is addictive? Just from my experience I can say I felt no addictiveness. I could use it multiple times daily for a couple of years and cessate without the slightest problem, whereas I've found plenty of other things to be very addictive.E.G. Librax, if I go past my dosage time I go nuts. Alcohol gives me cold sweats if I drink for even a couple of days and stop. Nicotine, caffeine, opiates, I could go on. But nothing of the sort with mj. Would you say I'm in the minority?Just like you can't compare cigs to mj, I don't think you can compare thc based drugs to mj. They just don't work the same. Another example for me, smoke a cig and have a bm. Chew the gum and there's no relief. There is something different between the two that inititiates the bm that gives me the relief. Just like there is a difference between marinol and mj that makes the former innefective.I looked though Dr. Budney's abstracts and they say that it can only be applied to psychological addiction. But as I said, one can become psychologically addicted to anything.Some of the same criteria he layed out could be applied to almost anything. Example, I always put deodarant on before I go to bed, though many people don't. My wife always complains about it, says I need to let my skin breathe sometimes. If I don't put it on, say I'm out of it for some reason, I get agitated, have trouble sleeping, become itchy. I definitely become restless and irritable, can even become angry if it is brought up or if I don't fall asleep fast enough.Does this mean I'm addicted to deodarant? Do I need rehab or special therapy? Or does this just mean that anything that I do on a daily basis can become habit, or even habit forming?To me, I just find a huge difference between this and say herion, where I could use it for a week or two and become so hooked that I'll steal, rob and kill for it.How is a line drawn between the two, then? When is a substance addictive, versus when is something that I do so often become habit? To me, that would indicate that the substance isn't addictive. How would a scientist differentiate between the two?


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey, how about I send you some details via email?This is turning into a drug abuse lecture, and I'm not sure everyone else would be interested in hearing about it?


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ironic people going on and on about addictive drugs, a lot of whom are probably on Anti Depressants.


----------



## 17947 (Feb 3, 2007)

There's always Tiger Balm...


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by SJ1985:Ironic people going on and on about addictive drugs, a lot of whom are probably on Anti Depressants.


We haven't mentioned any addictive drugs.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

You can feel free to e-mail me at the address in my profile. From what I understand we don't normally put e-mail's in posts, sets off spam bots or something like that.Still think some discussion of pyschological dependence can be germaine as many on this board suffer from differing psychological habits/triggers that adversely affect our situations. A better understanding of the mechanisms behind that might be of help, even if we are referring to specific habits vs. specific substances.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Smoking pot is not the solution to solve IBS.Smoking pot is not the solution to solving anything.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Brian0003:I do and do not agree with you. I know this is a fine line we are dealing with. I'm not necessarily a pot advocate, though I do think that it has the potential (in the right form, prescribed in the correct way) to become a helpful medicine for those individuals who do not respond well to other meds.For me, its difficult to say that MJ (or oral THC, which is of course the main active ingredient in MJ that produces the desirable effects) should not be a medicine when opiates (morphine, etc) and cocaine (novacaine) based drugs are and they work!For instance, many patients in chronic pain eventually resort to whatever will make them feel better. Opiates are tricky to prescribe over a prolonged period of time. So, if you can switch to oral THC and have it work just as well, then I think that a benefit.I do agree that people should not think that smoking MJ should be at the top of the IBS remedy list. Actually, I don't think that drugs in general should be at the top of this list.Drugs are wonderful for a lot of things, but ultimately they are not going to be the cure-all for IBS (at least, that's what I believe).What I see in the literature with IBS is that the key will ultimately be lifestyle changes.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

artjunky -- I just emailed you some info, so please let me know if you don't receive it.To clarify, for those who are interested:Abuse -- use of a drug haphazardly, for recreational purposes only.Dependence -- use despite harm to self and/or others, and often associated with withdrawal symptoms upon cessation and/or development of tolerance.Scientists do not consider 'habit' and 'dependence' to be the same thing. In fact, a lot of us don't even use the word 'addicted', as it is too often used in general terms.This has been a really interesting thread to me for a variety of reasons. I believe that the topic of drug use for any disorder/ailment is interesting. Again, drugs help a lot of people. But for certain conditions, its about how they are used and what people believe the meds can do.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by Brian0003:Smoking pot is not the solution to solve IBS.Smoking pot is not the solution to solving anything.


No one said it was a solution to solving ibs, but it helps some people. That was the whole point of this thread. Just like most of the medication given for ibs are never a solution and as for saying pot is not the solution to solving anything try telling that to chemo patients..


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by Brian0003:Smoking pot is not the solution to solve IBS.Smoking pot is not the solution to solving anything.


Once upon a time, a long time ago, it helped me to deal with depression alot more effectively that group therapy or Librium was doing. It turned out that feeling REALLY good was very theraputic.Mark


----------



## 17947 (Feb 3, 2007)

No... it may not be a solution, but the again, are anti-depressants any different?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They work on different receptors in the brain for one thing.







You have a better chance of getting something that doesn't have ingredients you don't want.Antidepressants may have problems when you come off them, but that is not the same thing as addiction, although pot has a low addiction potential I've known people that certainly had an addictive relationship with it (the whole would not give it up no matter how many jobs, schooling, girlfriends, etc it cost to keep getting super-stoned every day). Coming off antidepressants is more like coming off corticosteroids where you body hast to take back over than coming off heroin or cigarettes. There isn't the need to take more and more or the cravings that you see in addiction.Feeling good may help, but is it worth jail time?K.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thankfully a lot of states are realizing putting people in jail for small amount of marijuana is pointless, so where I live in California all you get is a ticket if your caught with under an ounce I think. If you have more then your asking for trouble.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Back to Kristina, who wrote this in the first place, looking for ways to help get her IBS under control and is willing to try pot to do it, just look for a couple of things as you do experiment.Do you end up stoned, end up with munchies, then end up tired, and have to go to sleep.Are your grades getting affected by this trial?Are you using just enough not to get that buzz. That is a very fine line, and usually a line that heads more toward the little buzzed side. Have you tried smoking it from a "vaporizer" like Brian07 suggested. I imagine you find it much more convenient rolling it up in paper, but that's just purely a guess. So, you start out with this tiny amount, it works for several days, but then stops working, so you have to go for a few extra huffs, and so on. Where will you draw the line. I don't know about you, but it can put you in a very euphoric state, and I remember one time having to right an essay in my sociology class. I was stoned, and wrote the best piece!! I figured that was my niche, because it broadened my thinking. Ya, right!! Took another essay stoned, completely bombed it!! Just reading through these conversations about pot gives me practically a head rush! This is coming from a 20 year recovering dope addict. So, anyone out there that says you don't get dependant on it, or that it can't become very important to your life, even more important than it should, does not know what they are saying. But, I had the addictive gene in me already, so that plays a huge part. That's something else to look at, Kristina, your family history. Any addicts in the family? Any alcoholics?It's just something to think of. If you're experimenting with it for your IBS, and it's working, and the rest of your lifestyle is not changing, then good for you! Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to get this damn illness under control. You just have to be careful it doesn't harm other parts of your life in the process. Then, that kind of defeats the purpose, you know? Good luck, KristinaT, and I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Any med that you have to take more and more of all the time to get desired result needs to be re-evaluated for the most part. That can be a sign that it is not working as intended or you are abusing your relationship with it.In years of use I never had to take more, just like I don't take any more sedatives than I have for the last 10 years. I actually use lower dosages of opiates than I used to and get the same if not better result.One who gets high off something all the time needing more has not much to do with the efficacy of the drug. The drug works just fine. It has to do with the person being high all the time. If you are always stoned, then it becomes your normal, hence you need more to feel stoned. It does not mean the original dose was not working. Just means your state of being has been altered.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

You're lucky artjunky.Are you still cranky and skinny?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Pot can be relaxing to some and not to others. It can also be a hypnotic.There is no physical dependency, but there can be some psychological dependency.There are quite a few studies on canniboids lately.One of the doctors I know wanted to do a IBS study with it, but it didn't happen."Why the sudden interest in marijuana as medicine?Actually, it's anything but sudden -- or new.Marijuana has been a main ingredient in natural remedies for thousands of years.Marijuana products were used in China and India as early as 3000 B.C. to treat a variety of ills -- from easing the pain of childbirth to relieving asthma and epilepsy, even improving appetite and disposition.In fact, at one time or another, marijuana has been used to treat just about every disease in the books, from sciatica to insomnia.In the United States, as many as 30 marijuana-based medicines were distributed as recently as 1937, when the Marijuana Tax Act closed the door on further medical use of the drug.But the door didn't stay shut. And, as pot use expanded, researchers began to re-examine the drug's possible therapeutic uses. In fact, much of their interest was sparked by smokers themselves, who reported that the drug helped relieve a variety of problems.What kinds of problems?At first, interest focused on common ills: headaches, menstrual cramps, and the like. Recently, pot's been tried against more serious conditions, including glaucoma, the "wasting syndrome" associated with AIDS, and such "movement disorders" as multiple sclerosis and Tourette's syndrome.It's in these areas that marijuana has been thought to have the greatest therapeutic potential.Its potential was deemed great enough and public support strong enough that, by 1997, then-national drug czar Barry McCaffrey commissioned the National Academy of Sciences to conduct a comprehensive two-year study of pot's value as a therapeutic drug.The Academy's 1999 report, Marijuana and Medicine: Assessing the Science Base, probably disappointed both sides in the debate, concluding that marijuana and its active ingredients (known as cannabinoids) show promise against a range of conditions, but not always to the extent that some advocates hoped.According to the panel, marijuana is most effective in treating pain and wasting syndrome, and in relieving the nausea and vomiting caused by cancer therapies:"For patients such as those with AIDS or who are undergoing chemotherapy, and who suffer simultaneously from severe pain, nausea, and appetite loss, cannabinoid drugs might offer broad-spectrum relief not found in any other single medication"In Oregon here you can get a medical card for it and IBS.FYI Neuro Endocrinol Lett. 2004 Feb-Apr;25(1-2):31-9. Links Clinical endocannabinoid deficiency (CECD): can this concept explain therapeutic benefits of cannabis in migraine, fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome and other treatment-resistant conditions?Russo EB.GW Pharmaceuticals, 2235 Wylie Avenue, Missoula, MT 59802, USA. erusso###montanadsl.netOBJECTIVES: This study examines the concept of clinical endocannabinoid deficiency (CECD), and the prospect that it could underlie the pathophysiology of migraine, fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome, and other functional conditions alleviated by clinical cannabis. METHODS: Available literature was reviewed, and literature searches pursued via the National Library of Medicine database and other resources. RESULTS: Migraine has numerous relationships to endocannabinoid function. Anandamide (AEA) potentiates 5-HT1A and inhibits 5-HT2A receptors supporting therapeutic efficacy in acute and preventive migraine treatment. Cannabinoids also demonstrate dopamine-blocking and anti-inflammatory effects. AEA is tonically active in the periaqueductal gray matter, a migraine generator. THC modulates glutamatergic neurotransmission via NMDA receptors. Fibromyalgia is now conceived as a central sensitization state with secondary hyperalgesia. Cannabinoids have similarly demonstrated the ability to block spinal, peripheral and gastrointestinal mechanisms that promote pain in headache, fibromyalgia, IBS and related disorders. The past and potential clinical utility of cannabis-based medicines in their treatment is discussed, as are further suggestions for experimental investigation of CECD via CSF examination and neuro-imaging. CONCLUSION: Migraine, fibromyalgia, IBS and related conditions display common clinical, biochemical and pathophysiological patterns that suggest an underlying clinical endocannabinoid deficiency that may be suitably treated with cannabinoid medicines.PMID: 15159679


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Br J Pharmacol. 2004 Apr;141(8):1335-45. Links Involvement of cannabinoid receptors in gut motility and visceral perception.Hornby PJ, Prouty SM. Enterology Research Team, Box 776, Johnson & Johnson Pharmaceutical Research and Development LLC, Welsh and McKean Roads, Spring House, PA 19477-0776, U.S.A. phornby###prdus.jnj.comFrom a historical perspective to the present day, all the evidence suggests that activation of cannabinoid receptors (CBRs) is beneficial for gut discomfort and pain, which are symptoms related to dysmotility and visceral perception. CBRs comprise G-protein coupled receptors that are predominantly in enteric and central neurones (CB1R) and immune cells (CB2R). In the last decade, evidence obtained from the use of selective agonists and inverse agonists/antagonists indicates that manipulation of CB1R can alter (1) sensory processing from the gut, (2) brain integration of brain-gut axis, (3) extrinsic control of the gut and (4) intrinsic control by the enteric nervous system. The extent to which activation of CB1R is most critical at these different levels is related to the region of the GI tract. The upper GI tract is strongly influenced by CB1R activation on central vagal pathways, whereas intestinal peristalsis can be modified by CB1R activation in the absence of extrinsic input. Actions at multiple levels make the CB1R a target for the treatment of functional bowel disorders, such as IBS. Since low-grade inflammation may act as a trigger for occurrence of IBS, CB2R modulation could be beneficial, but there is little supporting evidence for this yet. The challenge is to accomplish CBR activation while minimizing adverse effects and abuse liabilities. Potential therapeutic strategies involve increasing signaling by endocannabinoids (EC). The pathways involved in the biosynthesis, uptake and degradation of EC provide opportunities for modulation of CB1R and some recent evidence with inhibitors of EC uptake and metabolism suggest that these could be exploited for therapeutic gain.PMID: 15100166 Best Pract Res Clin Gastroenterol. 2002 Dec;16(6):869-83. Links Evolving concepts in functional gastrointestinal disorders: promising directions for novel pharmaceutical treatments.Hunt RH, Tougas G. Department of Medicine, Division of Gastroenterology, McMaster University Medical Centre, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.In recent years there has been an increasing appreciation of the complexity of functional gastrointestinal disorders. These represent a spectrum of conditions which may affect any part of the gastrointestinal tract in which there appears to be dysregulation of visceral function and afferent sensation and a strong association with emotional factors and stress. There is a clear psychological dimension, with up to 60% of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) patients reported to have psychological co-morbidities and altered pain perception is also common in comparison with control populations. The role of the enteric nervous system, the sensory pathways and the brain as well as the influence of the latter on sympathetic and parasympathetic outflow have likewise attracted increasing interest and have led to exciting new methods to study their complex interactions. The concept of low-grade inflammation, such as might occur after infection, acting as a trigger for neuromuscular dysfunction has also led to the broad integrative hypotheses that help to explain the biopsychosocial dimensions seen in functional gastrointestinal disease. The multi-component model places a major emphasis on neurogastroenterology and enteric and neuro-immune interactions where new approaches to pharmacotherapy lie. Drugs may affect motility, visceral sensation and other aspects of gut function such as secretion or absorption. More particularly, however, has been the search for and attempts to influence important mediators of these primary gut functions. Such targets include serotonin and selected 5-HT receptors, which are involved in gut motility, visceral sensation and other aspects of gut function, CCK receptors which are involved in the mediation of pain in the gut and nociception in the CNS, opioid receptors involved in pain in the brain, spinal cord and periphery, muscarinic M3-receptors, substance P and neurokinin A and B receptors which are involved in motor adaptation and pain transmission in association with inflammation, gabba receptors involved in nociception and cannabinoid receptors which are involved in the control of acetyl choline release in the gut. With a better understanding of the structures and pathways involved in visceral perception and hyperalgesia, in the CNS, spinal cord and the gut and new pharmacological tools we will be better able to elucidate the neuropharmacology of visceral perception and its relationship to gut dysfunction. It is likely that there will be multiple therapeutic options based on the spectrum of abnormalities capable of causing the spectrum of symptoms of functional gastrointestinal disorders in any individual patient.PMID: 12473296Brain's Cannabinoid System 'Mellows' SeizuresScience Daily â€" The same brain machinery that responds to the active substance in marijuana provides a central "on-demand" protection against seizures, researchers have found. They said their discoveries suggest that the "endocannabinoid" system might constitute a prime target for drugs against seizures of epilepsy and other neurodegenerative diseases.http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/...60817103710.htm


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Janny, I'm still skinny as hell, but since I've been on the entocort I can finally eat. Hoping that lasts and I can get that off my sig.I was addicted to alcohol in my teens and sure tried out a lot of stuff I'm not exactly proud of. Fortunately, I saw what those things were doing to others in my life and was able to keep from getting stuck. It took me almost loosing the woman who would become my wife for me to give up the booze. Anytime I think of it I just think about her.Still, I go to therapy and see my docs a lot and am very honest with them about everything I take and how much I take it. I work very hard to make sure that I don't get hooked on things. They are trained to notice signs of addiction, so if they see even the slightest signs of it, I've given them the green light to do what they've got to do for my best interests, as I know sometimes with these things, we aren't very able to look out for our own best interests.I am currently addicted/dependant, whatever you want to call it, to the benzos. Right now it is a necessary evil for me to have a somewhat decent life. If I pass the line and start picking them up off the street to have more, than I will be the first in line to check myself into a treatment center. I don't really feel I get high off them, but if I go past the time for my dose, I do get quite cranky quite quickly.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

I would recommend just taking a few "hits", I find even one can be enough to relax my system and be able to fall asleep faster. There's a big difference in smoking to relax and help your pain then smoking to get as high as possible which leads to the bad habits Jannybitt mentioned. If you have an addictive gene then anything can become addictive like even diet coke.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey, Artjunky, I see that you are on Entocort...do you have IBS or IBD?


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

Artjunky was is entocort? I'm down to 134 at the moment and having a hard time making myself eat even after just seeing a dietitian. Would love to find something that can help you get back your appetite.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Artjunky;I want to be skinny!! And I don't even mind the cranky part with it! I can already do that well!!














Seriously, though, I hope you can put some pounds on that will make you feel physically better. Take care of yourself, and hope the entocort helps.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks like we'll all have to agree to disagree?I guess my goal was to make sure that there was information put out there about the potential dangers of the drug, and what are facts and what aren't.But again, who am I (or who are we) to say that a person in desperation shouldn't try an available treatment.I just want people to realize that you don't know where the use of med might lead. It might be nothing for one person, and the road to more trouble for another.But this is the exact type of situtation that provides a stomping ground for researchers interested in studying the use of THC-based drugs as a therapeutic.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Kristina,Are you young? Want kids someday? Most of my friends that smoked pot either daily or recreationally in high school and college have had a hard time conceiving. It seems worse for the men than the women but there are a few women. Not sure why it is. Could be coincidence.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by KAD:Kristina,Are you young? Want kids someday? Most of my friends that smoked pot either daily or recreationally in high school and college have had a hard time conceiving. It seems worse for the men than the women but there are a few women. Not sure why it is. Could be coincidence.


Give me a break thats a bunch of BS right there. She was asking about smoking a tiny amount and your want to act like it will make it hard for her to have children. Your a class act.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everything has potential hazards.Pot is not somehow magically devoid of all side effects.







No one knows what dose of pot long term with daily use (like an IBSer would need) is really truely safe. Some things build up over time (like Cadmium from cigarettes) so there can be cumulative effects from low doses of things.Even at small amounts I worry about what the drug growers sprayed on the pot and what the drug dealers might have adulterated the pot with. After all somewhere along the chain most people's pot has been in the hands of someone who probably isn't concerned about the users health and well-being. Yep, a few people grow it themselves so they actually know where it has been and what happened to it, but buying it on the street you never know what you will get.(actually one of the reasons I would like to see legal pot because then you could have it tested and regulated so people don't end up getting something they don't want with the pot they do want)K.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Grant,I was recently re-dx'ed with IBD/Crohn's. I still have IBS, but they say I have IBD, too. I was dx'ed with Crohn's about 8 or 9 years ago, but it was abandoned shortly after. But I'm a literal eating machine since they put me on the entocort. I can't believe how much food I'm putting down.Brian, the entocort is a steriod that reduces inflammation. It can have some seriously bad side effects and will only work if you have inflammation to get rid of. I'm guessing I was more inflamed than the doctors realized. Appetite stimulants are hard to come by and I've tried them all. The only one that really works is the mary jane, which of course because of the legality is a tough decision to make. I quit more because of work. More and more employers are testing nowadays and I'd like to keep a good job.The prescription ones don't seem to help at all. The entocort would only help eating if you have inflammation that is preventing you eating. Still, you can't take it long, the doc said hopefully 3 months, then I can cycle off to a weaker drug. But if the inflammation subsides enough in that time, then the weaker drug should be able to hold it off for a while.As to what is put on the pot, Kathleen makes a good point. It can be sprayed with some nasty stuff to get rid of the smell. Still, I don't know anyone who's gotten blatantly sick from it.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Kristina;Just to let you know, I was a heavy pot smoker and quit in '87, got pregnant on the first try in '90.! My sister was a heavy pot smoker, got pregnant while still using, quit as soon as she found out she was pregnant, and proceeded to have 2 more children in later years. My heavily pot-addicted friend got clean in '87, in '88 got pregnant,had a healthy baby girl, had another one in '90. I could go on and on.KAD, I think she might have something to worry about if we were talking about crack or heroine. Kathleen is right about better knowing where the pot is coming from; even better if it's grown yourself. Don't want to down your opinion, because everyone has one, but just showing you the other side of that theory.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well getting marijuana laced with some bad chemical is something I've never actually seen or heard of (unless of course your talking about the 70,s where it seemed to be more common).As for the side effects, you'd have to be pretty ignorant to say someone like Kristina might be unable to have a child from smoking a little bit of marijuana. To me it sounded like a scare tactic , so I'm going to voice my opinion about it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know some of the areas where there is a lot of indoor hydroponic pot farms there is concern for the kids living in those houses because of the very high level of pesticides used. I doubt the growers are really going to follow all the X number of days between last spray and harvest regulations that they have to follow for other crops. Or that they test for residue. If you want to trust criminals with what you put in your body it is up to you. I have the same concerns about anything on the black market. It was in the hands of someone along the way that I don't think has my health and best interests as priority number one.I just don't think you can assume pot must be totally and completely safe. Nothing else on the planet is, why is pot exempt?K.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Come on guys! There are a lot of statements being thrown around with no evidence to back them up.And the "my sister" and "my coworker's friend" stories are case by case examples. There are rare cases for everything. Read the bulletin enough and you'll find people experiencing opposite reactions for everything. "I can tolerate milk" versus "milk is horrible for IBS" "probiotics save my life" versus "probiotics put me in the hospital"These are of course exaggerations, but I hope they prove the point.There are dangers with pot, just like everything else. But lets not get carried away!


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

You have a much better chance at getting sick from plants like lettuce and spinach then marijuana. Actually never even heard of anyone getting sick from it before. Just use common sense from where you buy it from and might be a good idea to avoid criminals.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mexican pot you have to be careful with because the us gove and the mexican gov, were spraying Paraquat on it.Most stuff grown in the US doesn't have things on it, usally growers are very careful. I know some people who own hydroponic stores. Most growers smoke there own stuff.Also you can eat it without the smoking issues.I have never heard of anyone getting sick from pot ever. I believe it can effect sperm levels with long term use in males for one though.It is the biggest cash crop in Oregon and Cal.. Around 5 billion per state. Not to mention Hawaii.







I have seen many IBSers talk about using Alcohol and between those two Pot is probably a better bet. Alcohol, probably des more damage to the body.Of course it also depends on moderation like everything.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Brian07:Well getting marijuana laced with some bad chemical is something I've never actually seen or heard of (unless of course your talking about the 70,s where it seemed to be more common).


Actually it does happen if you arent carefull, Ive had that happen to me before unfortunantly and it is definantly not fun, Ive also known quite a few people who used to get pot laced with stuff all of the time, mostly on purpose though. You have to be careful and be able to trust who you get your stuff from.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Maybe the increase in occurances of IBS in the past 20-30 years have something to do with the fact that less people are experiencing cannabinoid therapy?







If you read the papers on CECD, IBS/marijuana is mentioned, and marijuana is said to have a preventative quality as far as attacks go. The paper even postulates how some diseases like cancer or glaucoma could stem from an endocannabinoid deficiency. What if what we were smoking was the cure? There are a ton of cannabinoid receptors in the gut that have been shown to have a healing effect (read more papers on pubmed).(Yes, I realize that from a research methods perspective, my hypothetical question is impossible to research)


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Cadmium, salmonella, lead, radiation, phosphorus, nitrogen, ammonia...all possible hazards of smoking/eat commercially grown marijuana. But if people were allowed to grow their own medicine, I think they'd scrutinize a little more.I've been smoking very high quality organically grown "stuff." No lung infections, sinus infections, or other health problems (other than IBS), since I learned how to smoke it right







If your IBS reduces you to a blob on the couch, immune to other medications, I say toke up and see what happens. You might feel better. Since there's no cure for IBS, don't listen to all the naysayers that'll tell you that you're just covering up your symptoms. That's what everyone with IBS does.


----------



## 17947 (Feb 3, 2007)

So, wait. Does anyone on here actually have permission from their government to posess and ingest? I figured that they'd say no, because IBS is still misunderstood.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes. There are 8 people alive today that have the US government's full permission to smoke marijuana for medical reasons. Bush Sr. put that into play for about 10 minutes.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

IBS isn't singled out as a medical problem for which MJ is not allowed.MJ is prohibited for medicinal use across the US. Only the oral form of pure THC (without the other ingredients) is allowed and only for a few ailments, and sometimes only as a last resort.MJ hasn't proven efficacious over other drugs to be permitted as a medicine. And a lot of detractors argue that the oral THC pill works just as well as MJ. There has to be scientific proof that MJ provides a benefit above and beyond what is already out there.And for those who are still arguing over its addiction potential, MJ is considered to have a high abuse potential which weighs heavily in the arguments. Thus, the FDA classifies it as a Schedule I drug.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

From today's news. Research supports medicinal marijuana


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

patience2: I typed out a really long reply to you, realized nothing will change your mind, and stopped.artjunky: good news. The DEA has "Nick Naylor" on their side. They have scientists that could disprove gravity, I'm sure.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

> quote:MJ is considered to have a high abuse potential which weighs heavily in the arguments. Thus, the FDA classifies it as a Schedule I drug.


I think it has been mentioned numerous times on this thread that anything can be classified as being a so called "high abuse potential".


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

> quote:The DEA has "Nick Naylor" on their side. They have scientists that could disprove gravity, I'm sure.


Well, if you visit the Grand Canyon, you'll find they're promoting the fact it's only 5500 years old, lol. Actually, that's not very funny if you're into science.Brian, high abuse potential and something that cause dependence are two different things. I wouldn't doubt that it has a high abuse potential, as many do use it recreationally, but so do many other things that are prescribed and I don't think just because something is used recreationally should mean it should not be prescribed. I just find it inhumane to deny someone who is ill the drug that makes them feel better. I think patience has a unique background which provides a certain insight into the situation that we may not. I can say, with people I've known, and my experience, which is admittedly not as a scientist, that I've known quite a few that respond better to it than other therapies. Or other therapies have had side effects that were so bad that mj was just a better choice.But as patience did say, proper testing has not been done enough to prove anything. I think the govt. does promote some misinformation as they are always inferring lung cancer when there is no long term studies that prove it. There have not been too many decent double blind placebo studies with mj, which the article I linked to is. On the flip side, that study did seem very limited and quite short.It just seems to me that if a side effect of a drug is that it makes you happy then that is considered taboo. We can take things that give us osteoporosis, liver disease, other types of cancer, blood clots, siezures, tardive dykenesia and more disasterous stuff, even death. But the meds that give us a smile and maybe makes us chatty are the ones singled out as dangerous.I do hope the proper research is done and it is made available to those that need it. If proper studies show that it is safer to ingest or vaporize, then I'm all for it.


----------



## John Roderick (10 mo ago)

14448 said:


> It has been known to help IBS. It's anti-spasmodic and a muscle relaxant, also is beginning to be used medically for conditions like MS.Unfortunately scientists haven't yet worked out how to produce it as a medicine without the mind-damaging effects (although there is talk of cannabis inhalers being prescribed). And the long term effects on memory and brain function are unknown.I DON'T suggest you start using it- you might like it too much and get hooked. It raises the risk of all diseases associated with cigarette smoking. And if you have any sort of mental health problem its likely to make it worse. Heavy use also causes lack of motivation and paranoia. Oh, and it's usually illegal (unless you happen to live in Holland!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I slightly disagree with certain views although mostly correct, marijuana doesnt cause lack of motivation and paranoia. It will not make mental health worse as its actually been proven to reduce most mental illnesses. 
I use It for IBS and it's amazing and the only thing that allows me to focus on my daily work.


----------



## John Roderick (10 mo ago)

KristinaT said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has tried marijuana with any success in treating the pain aspect of IBS.I dragged myself to a concert recently and was in moderate pain all day until i sat next to a man smoking a joint and within minutes i felt better, hardly any pain and slept my first full nights sleep, waking without urgent D pain??Was this a coincidence or has the drug been known to help? I have never used it or smoked b4 and am against drugs, but i am willing to try anything to get some sort of a life back...Thanku 4 ur thoughts


It works amazing, if I don't have it , I cannot operate.


----------

